# “insert” 3C/4A (mixed texture only) pics here ↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 15, 2010)

*3C   4A*

*3C OR 4A........
*


----------



## Ediese (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks!!  I'll post in here and the 4a thread. Lol


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks I am a mixture of 3.

3c- in the back
4a- on the sides (left & right)
4b- in the middle crown

Thanks HL!!! This is wonderful that way people can get an idea of their hair!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 15, 2010)

Ediese said:


> Thanks!!  I'll post in here and the 4a thread. Lol




*noooooooooooooooooooo!!!!  LOL

IF YOU THINK YOU'RE MORE OF A MIX?  PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE ONLY POST HERE??? 

in other words, really....REALLY trying to limit some of the confusion....so if maybe everyone only posted in 1 thread???  if you choose later to move.....please delete the pics (add a little note) and move them to another thread??

is that ok with you ladies???*


----------



## *~*Afrolicious*~* (Jun 15, 2010)

*****DELETED***********


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Jun 15, 2010)

Your hair is beautiful AL!!!


----------



## *~*Afrolicious*~* (Jun 15, 2010)

SignatureBeauty said:


> Your hair is beautiful AL!!!


  Thank you kindly!


----------



## lovenharmony (Jun 15, 2010)

So if you're transitioning, then you can't post in here?


----------



## me-T (Jun 15, 2010)

geez, i thought this was 3c! you know what? i quit with this typing biz! i'm all confuzzled now


----------



## Priss Pot (Jun 15, 2010)

My 4A is under that top layer somewhere, in the crown.


----------



## lovenharmony (Jun 15, 2010)

me-T said:


> geez, i thought this was 3c! you know what? i quit with this typing biz! i'm all confuzzled now


 
I knew this was coming...everyone's opinion of what is 3c, 4a, 4b type hair looks like is different so this thread (along with the other hair typing pis thread) will soon become loaded with heated debates. I believe it's more important to know the density of your hair rather than if you have curl definition or not.

Take for example, your fine 3c hair may not be able to withstand heat, but you saw another thick 3c haired lady get a dominican blowout so you assume that your 3c hair will look like theirs if you got the same blowout. You get the blowout, and within a couple of days, your hair ends up falling out in clumps!


----------



## ScarletPhoenix (Jun 15, 2010)

Yay!!! My hair twins!!! Coming back later to post my pics


----------



## tberry2688 (Jun 15, 2010)

Wash and goes 















braid out on blow dried hair


----------



## s0.k!nky (Jun 15, 2010)

This isn't the best picture of my hair...but I'm a mixture of 3C/4A...The curls in my crown make large s-shaped curls and the nape makes tight spiral-shaped coils


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 15, 2010)

This is such a good idea!
Subbing for future reference after I chop!


----------



## MsLizziA (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ Is your hair more 4a/3c? It seems different to me than the others for some reason, or is it just because of the camera or the way you styled? (This is a legitimate question btw)
I'm really confused with the 3c/4a type. I read the entire thread and even with Nonie and BMP's explanations, I'm still confused.


----------



## MsLizziA (Jun 15, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> ^^ Is your hair more 4a/3c? It seems different to me than the others for some reason, or is it just because of the camera or the way you styled? (This is a legitimate question btw)
> I'm really confused with the 3c/4a type. I read the entire thread and even with Nonie and BMP's explanations, I'm still confused.


Everywhere i post pics, people tell me i am a 3c/4a. I actually hate hair types b/c they are confusing to me. But yes i believe its more 4a/ than 3c. On that 3rd pic my hair is blow dried and then styled so idk... whatever.. lol

To me, everybody else in here looks like a straight 3c


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 15, 2010)

This is all confusing. So Kinky's hair looks like the mixture to me. 

MzLizzieA - your hair looks similar to mine. 

Tberry looks like a 3b/3c to me. Her curls are bigger and she has the silky thing going on.

I always thought Priss Pot and I were the same type but as her hair gets longer I notice she has less shrinkage than I do. I think she's a good example of the mixture.


----------



## MsLizziA (Jun 15, 2010)

glamazon386 said:


> This is all confusing. So Kinky's hair looks like the mixture to me.
> 
> MzLizzieA - your hair looks similar to mine.
> 
> ...


I gotta say, so far, one thing i am starting to care less and less about is frickin hair typing


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 15, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> I gotta say, so far, one thing i am starting to care less and less about is frickin hair typing



I feel you. I've never really been confused about my type. It's mostly 4a. But looking at other people's pictures makes it confusing. 

I'm just gonna roll with what works for me and has worked for me for the last 3 years. I'm mostly 4a with a little 3c in the front. The very back is looser too but IDK what texture that would be considered.


----------



## MzK (Jun 15, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


>


 
Your last pic looks like my hair when it's wet(but *better*, lol)!!!

But I dunno If I'm a mix (esp. not 3c/4a).


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jun 15, 2010)

...........................


----------



## ycj1 (Jun 15, 2010)

I think I qualify!


----------



## tberry2688 (Jun 15, 2010)

glamazon386 said:


> This is all confusing. So Kinky's hair looks like the mixture to me.
> 
> MzLizzieA - your hair looks similar to mine.
> 
> ...



I have heard that before but most of my hair def isnt silky at all lol and i know i have some 4a the curls in the back and middle are smaller than a pencil in circumference( you can kinda see that in the first pic) and the rest which im pretty sure is 3c is the size of a pencil or very slightly bigger. idk lol


----------



## danigurl18 (Jun 15, 2010)

You are my hair twin!!! I was looking at the pic of you with the tank on and was like that looks like the back of my head but much longer! New inspiration on deck lol 




Priss Pot said:


> My 4A is under that top layer somewhere, in the crown.


----------



## LadyRaider (Jun 15, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> Everywhere i post pics, people tell me i am a 3c/4a. I actually hate hair types b/c they are confusing to me. But yes i believe its more 4a/ than 3c. On that 3rd pic my hair is blow dried and then styled so idk... whatever.. lol
> 
> To me, everybody else in here looks like a straight 3c



Ms. L.

I think you look like a 3c/4a to me. I think your hair is just thicker than others. And I think one of your pictures is a braid out? 

Anyway...


----------



## MsLizziA (Jun 15, 2010)

LadyRaider said:


> Ms. L.
> 
> I think you look like a 3c/4a to me. I think your hair is just thicker than others. And I think one of your pictures is a braid out?
> 
> Anyway...


It sure is.. the fluffy one is a braidout on blow dried hair


----------



## Nina_1987 (Jun 15, 2010)

The curl in the front are so loose and the back are almost coily.


----------



## princessnad (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm never really sure.  Someone correct me if I'm wrong.





















This was a few months ago when I still had like an inch of relaxed ends 25 months into my transition


----------



## NikStarrr (Jun 15, 2010)

I simply call myself a 4a---but I do realize I have a slight mix.













Wash n go a year ago--to compare the curls at a shorter length.


----------



## NikStarrr (Jun 15, 2010)

Nina_1987 said:


> The curl in the front are so loose and the back are almost coily.



I'm not sure if you're a 3c/4a mix--you look all 3c to me!


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 15, 2010)

NikStar - you have one of the most beautiful heads of hair I have ever seen! What styling products do you use for your WNGs? I'm taking notes for when my transition ends!


----------



## ♦K.O♦ (Jun 15, 2010)

Loving the pics!


----------



## Nina_1987 (Jun 15, 2010)

NikStar said:


> I'm not sure if you're a 3c/4a mix--you look all 3c to me!


Oh thanks! That's good to know. This whole time i thought the front was 3c an the back and sides were 4a.


----------



## SexySin985 (Jun 15, 2010)

Pics removed and posted in the 4a thread...


----------



## chebaby (Jun 15, 2010)

SexySin985 said:


> Although I claim 3c/4a I don't know if I correct for sure.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thought you were a very silky 4a.


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Jun 15, 2010)

great thread. 

I have a request OP, can you make a master link thread that compiles links to all of the "Insert #type" threads? and also post the link to that master thread in the op of each of the "insert#type" threads? If they were all connected, it might make it more easier to cross reference hair types without having to shift thru pages and searching. i didn't even know some of the hair types were made into threads until i went to page 3...  i hope that makes sense.


----------



## SexySin985 (Jun 15, 2010)

Priss Pot said:


> My 4A is under that top layer somewhere, in the crown.



PP, I just LOVE your hair.  Such an inspiration.



glamazon386 said:


> I feel you. I've never really been confused about my type. It's mostly 4a. But looking at other people's pictures makes it confusing.
> 
> I'm just gonna roll with what works for me and has worked for me for the last 3 years. I'm mostly 4a with a little 3c in the front. The very back is looser too but IDK what texture that would be considered.



Glam you are another one of my inspirations You are making such fantastic progress. I remembered when you BC'ed. It's funny cuz I had the urge to BC the same time you did yours but I was to scared. I can't wait to get to your kind of progress. Keep up the good work!


----------



## curali (Jun 15, 2010)

14 months transitioning and I still 'don't' know what my 'type' is.

I have tight coils at nape, loose, thin S-shaped in the crown and very soft all over.

Any ideas?


----------



## Ms.Christ3n (Jun 15, 2010)

NikStar said:


> I simply call myself a 4a---but I do realize I have a slight mix.


 
It looks like you are one of my hair sisters! Not quite my twin though.  and I've gotten many PMs and suggestions that my hair is 3b/3c...I think you have more than just a _slight _mix.


----------



## Ediese (Jun 15, 2010)

Lol that's okay with me. Im still not convinced I'm not totally 4a so I thought that'd help. I know BMP would be on me if I posted in the 4a thread.  




tHeHaIRLaB said:


> *noooooooooooooooooooo!!!!  LOL
> 
> IF YOU THINK YOU'RE MORE OF A MIX?  PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE ONLY POST HERE???
> 
> ...


----------



## Ediese (Jun 15, 2010)

If I could have PrissPots or Nikstars hair, I'd be in heaven!


----------



## jupitermoon (Jun 15, 2010)

Ediese said:


> If I could have PrissPots or Nikstars hair, I'd be in heaven!


 

Your hair is pretty great too.      You are an inspiration to many.


----------



## Ediese (Jun 15, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Your hair is pretty great too.      You are an inspiration to many.



Oh wait a minute, AND Celinastars hair!!! Please post your pics too. I die everytime I see them.

Thank you!


----------



## jupitermoon (Jun 15, 2010)

Ediese said:


> Oh wait a minute, AND Celinastars hair!!! Please post your pics too. I die everytime I see them.
> 
> Thank you!


 
I posted my pictures here.

There are so many of these threads floating around, lol.  I'm enjoying looking at all of the pics.


----------



## danigurl18 (Jun 15, 2010)

What's youre regimen Priss Pot??


----------



## MissBCurly (Jun 15, 2010)

NikStar said:


> I simply call myself a 4a---but I do realize I have a slight mix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




GAH I LOVE YOUR HAIR!! I ALWAYS HAVE!!!! gahhh im all giddy LOL


----------



## Morenita (Jun 15, 2010)

NikStar said:


> I simply call myself a 4a---but I do realize I have a slight mix.





Ms.Christ3n said:


> It looks like you are one of my hair sisters! Not quite my twin though.  and I've gotten many PMs and suggestions that my hair is 3b/3c...I think you have more than just a _slight _mix.



I think she does too oke: 

I want my hair to look like Nik's when it grows up.


----------



## rockstar (Jun 15, 2010)

Going to the 3c thread.


----------



## jry2lnghair (Jun 15, 2010)

Here's my contribution.


----------



## MsLizziA (Jun 15, 2010)

Ediese said:


> If I could have PrissPots or Nikstars hair, I'd be in heaven!


NikStar is one of my biggest hair inspirations... i love love LOVE her hair


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jun 15, 2010)

Lovely hair, ladies! I may post in here or the 4a thread.
Bump for more 3c/4a heads!


----------



## Ms.Christ3n (Jun 15, 2010)

Morenita said:


> I think she does too oke:
> 
> *I want my hair to look like Nik's when it grows up.*


 
My hair wants to look like Nik's hair also when it grows up....whenever it decides to grow up.....


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Jun 15, 2010)

NikStar said:


> I simply call myself a 4a---but I do realize I have a slight mix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  and those glasses are fab too! i wanna know where you got them


----------



## PearlyCurly (Jun 16, 2010)

^^This shows more of my 4a


----------



## omachine (Jun 16, 2010)

thanks for posting this topic...i love checking out the pictures and the individual regimens!!....and, it's so easier to stalk people when they are all on the same thread


----------



## NikStarrr (Jun 16, 2010)

rockstar said:


> Am I in the right spot?
> 
> Hair is about 75% dry in this pic. The are not dry is the middle/back. The face I was making was not cute so I had to delete it.



From what I can tell, you look like a 3c.




omachine said:


> thanks for posting this topic...i love checking out the pictures and the individual regimens!!....and, it's so easier to stalk people when they are all on the same thread



You too.


----------



## SheenaVee (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh damn, I didn't see this thread lol. I THINK I'm a mix of 3c and 4a, but I posted all my pics over in the 4a thread, so if you wanna see em you can look in that one.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Jun 16, 2010)

Here are few of my hair:


----------



## Ms.Christ3n (Jun 16, 2010)

Sheena284 said:


> Oh damn, I didn't see this thread lol. I THINK I'm a mix of 3c and 4a, but I posted all my pics over in the 4a thread, so if you wanna see em you can look in that one.


 

You better post your pics in here! Making people click all over the place to stalk your hair ( which is beautiful by the way)...


----------



## SheenaVee (Jun 16, 2010)

^^^ LOL! Thanks so much!


----------



## princessnad (Jun 16, 2010)

So am I 3c/4a or just 4a?  TIA


----------



## Summer79 (Jun 16, 2010)

These pics were taken sometime last summer and I posted them in October in my album here.  I need to add some more recent pics since my wash-n-go's hang a little longer now.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












There are some BEAUTIFUL heads in this thread!!!


----------



## MadamCJCPA (Jun 16, 2010)

Delete!  Sorry wrong thread


----------



## MadisonK (Jun 16, 2010)

deleted ...wrong thread


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Jun 16, 2010)

MadisonK said:


> ok...here's mine. I think i am 3c/4a.


 
IMO you are 3b/3c. i dont c any tight curls


----------



## MadisonK (Jun 16, 2010)

L.Brown1114 said:


> IMO you are 3b/3c. i dont c any tight curls


 
when i don't use a denman brush the nape area of my hair is smaller curls and the curls get bigger as they go up.   I thought the back area might be 4a.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 16, 2010)

*IF YOU CHANGE YOUR .......*


----------



## NikStarrr (Jun 16, 2010)

L.Brown1114 said:


> IMO you are 3b/3c. i dont c any tight curls





MadisonK said:


> when i don't use a denman brush the nape area of my hair is smaller curls and the curls get bigger as they go up.   I thought the back area might be 4a.




I agree with L.Brown.  I don't see any 4a.


----------



## SexySin985 (Jun 16, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i thought you were a very silky 4a.



Thankx. And I think you may be right

Well let me hop on over to the 4a thread to see if I can find a hair twin. 

HHG ladies!


----------



## AimWard (Jun 16, 2010)

I think I'm a 4A/3C mix, with more 4A.
*
Product free hair
*






*KCKT & KCCC styled hair




*


----------



## Kurli-Q (Jun 16, 2010)

Here's mine!




above - 2008 - different textures




above - 2009 - back of head




above 2010




above - 2010 - roots

I think the front and middle may be 3c, and the back and sides are 4a... perhaps; not really sure.


ETA...
*****, how do I upload pics?  My pictures aren't showing.


----------



## MadisonK (Jun 16, 2010)

NikStar said:


> I agree with L.Brown. I don't see any 4a.


 
Thanks.  I moved to the 3c thread.  Honestly, i think i have some of every type of hair in my head...like all of us! 

And I PRAY that one day my hair can look half as pretty as yours!  And you are one sexy mama!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Priss Pot (Jun 16, 2010)

Ediese said:


> If I could have PrissPots or Nikstars hair, I'd be in heaven!





CelinaStarr said:


> Your hair is pretty great too.      You are an inspiration to many.



Right!  I don't know who Ediese is fooling.  She must forgot about her recent update thread where she reached MBL!  Beautiful hair!



danigurl18 said:


> What's youre regimen Priss Pot??



I've been bunning it up this summer.  I rarely wear my hair out anymore in a wash 'n go...it's just too hot. 

-I use a regular shampoo, which varies, right now I'm on Elasta QP's Creme Conditioning Shampoo about 1x a week (usually on the weekend). (I clarify when needed with Elucence Volume Clarifying).  

-I condition with Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner, sometimes mixed with EVOO

-I will co-wash 1-2x during the week w/ TIGI Moisture Maniac (that's my main chick, but I'm almost out of that liter, so I'll be using up my GVP Conditioning Balm next)

-Trader Joe's Nourish Spa or Kenra MC as a leave-in

-Seal with a butter (shea or avocado) or oil (usually castor)

-Bun with goody spin pin, smoothing my hair with my hands, place a little EcoStyler Brown Gel (hold rating of 7) on the top if needed.

-----I also detangle w/ the Ouidad Double Detangler.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jun 16, 2010)

Not sure if I'm a 3c/4a or 3c/4a/4b but I put it here. Sorry for how big the pics are and how many there is. I wore a naked wash and go to remember why they're a bad Idea. It's fingercombed so the texture's more accurate I think.


wet shots





 -2009





-Feb 2010 combed out





Dry shots





- may 2010





 -2008





- 2009

The rest are too big and can be found here

http://tinypic.com/a/259xi/1


----------



## tetbelle (Jun 16, 2010)

Here is mine before I cut it.






This is my hair short


----------



## LoveCraze (Jun 17, 2010)

My 3C is mostly at the nape and above my ears. Everything else is 4A.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 17, 2010)

*
THANK YOU SO MUCH LADIES*


----------



## MissBCurly (Jun 17, 2010)

i THINK im 4a...but im sharing just incase im wrong when i get a consensus ill delete from which ever thread im wrong in. TIA


















*my hair RIGHT NOW.*


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 17, 2010)

*

THANK YOU SO MUCH LADIES*


----------



## fashion87 (Jun 17, 2010)

I think you guys are in the right place this time, lol......beautiful curls everyone!!!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jun 17, 2010)

HairLab, I think you fit better here or if there was just a 3c thread.


----------



## Naturallista (Jun 17, 2010)

Oye!  The hair, the hair!  Beautiful, everyone!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 17, 2010)

*

THANK YOU SO MUCH LADIES*


----------



## MissBCurly (Jun 17, 2010)

deleted post.


----------



## Ivey14 (Jun 17, 2010)

_***Deleted*** 			_


----------



## MissBCurly (Jun 17, 2010)

Ivey14 said:


> *****AND OMG, HAIR TWIN ALERT!!! MISSBCURLY!! *****
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OH MY WOW!!! def my hair twin i was like "hey she split my pi...heyyyy!" my jaw dropped!!!  hi HAIR TWIN!!!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 17, 2010)

*⇑⇑⇑⇑⇑⇑⇑⇑⇑⇑⇑⇑⇑⇑⇑⇑ now i know dayuuuumm well i don't belong in this thread*


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 17, 2010)

Here are mine. Click for larger:

*WnG With KCCC:*












*1 week old twistout with Afroveda Curl Define + KBB Super Silky:*




My texture:


----------



## Ivey14 (Jun 17, 2010)

_***Deleted*** 			_


----------



## MissBCurly (Jun 17, 2010)

FindingMe said:


> Here are mine.  Click for larger:
> 
> *WnG With KCCC:*
> 
> ...



pretty hair!! love the colors =)


----------



## MissBCurly (Jun 17, 2010)

Ivey14 said:


> That's so awesome!
> 
> And even the way we took our pics too! Look at this one:




Oh--emmm-geeee  i never thought id see the day! 
 we def did!! haha omgosh!  this is cool! now ahem share your tips tricks and practices with me LOL


----------



## MissBCurly (Jun 17, 2010)

Ivey14 said:


> That's so awesome!
> 
> And even the way we took our pics too! Look at this one:
> 
> ...



OMG AND YOU LIVE IN FORT WASH MD!!? omggg omgggggg  you live EXTREMELY CLOSE TO ME!


----------



## LunadeMiel (Jun 17, 2010)

MissB and Ivey, I think you guys are type 3C


----------



## MissBCurly (Jun 17, 2010)

LunadeMiel said:


> MissB and Ivey, I think you guys are type 3C



thanks Lunade =) i wanna say your hair looks familiar but my memory sucks =( i wanna say ur hair twin/sister was kurlyk?


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 17, 2010)

MissBCurly said:


> pretty hair!! love the colors =)


 
Thanks!  Yours is jaw dropping!  I can't wait to get some more length.  I BC'd last year


----------



## LunadeMiel (Jun 17, 2010)

MissBCurly said:


> thanks Lunade =) i wanna say your hair looks familiar but my memory sucks =( i wanna say ur hair twin/sister was kurlyk?



She is my hair twin


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 17, 2010)

*

THANK YOU SO MUCH LADIES*


----------



## Ivey14 (Jun 17, 2010)

_***Deleted*** 			_


----------



## Morenita (Jun 17, 2010)

LunadeMiel said:


> MissB and Ivey, I think you guys are type 3C



This thread has me more confused than any other. Some people my hair looks like and others it doesn't  I keep going back and forth between moving my pics here or not, ugh!

But seriously, MissB and Ivey, I *LOVE* YOUR HAIR!! 



FindingMe said:


> Thanks!  Yours is jaw dropping!  I can't wait to get some more length.  I BC'd last year



There's my buddy!


----------



## MissBCurly (Jun 17, 2010)

FindingMe said:


> Thanks!  Yours is jaw dropping!  I can't wait to get some more length.  I BC'd last year



aww thank you! and only a year ago! sheesh your hair is def going to have length soon i think i might be a little envious! lol


----------



## MissBCurly (Jun 17, 2010)

Morenita said:


> This thread has me more confused than any other. Some people my hair looks like and others it doesn't :/ I keep going back and forth between moving my pics here or not, ugh!
> 
> But seriously, MissB and Ivey, I *LOVE* YOUR HAIR!!
> 
> ...



thank youuuu!! and your hair is beautifullll!


----------



## MissBCurly (Jun 17, 2010)

LunadeMiel said:


> She is my hair twin



lol i knew it!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 17, 2010)

*
THANK YOU SO MUCH LADIES*


----------



## Cheleigh (Jun 17, 2010)

Ivey14 said:


> Hmm..I'm pretty sure I am a mix of both 3C and 4A because I have both coils and slight waves. When my hair is wet, it hangs more, but you can still see some 4A strands. When my hair dries, you see it A LOT more. But I will look at some more pics and see. You may be right though. I have a hard time typing my hair because the curl pattern changes slightly depending on what products I use. :scratchch



You can still have coils and be a type 3 rather than a type 4. It's the size of the coils that can still make the difference. Especially when talking about "3C" which didn't exist originally. I also think both of you are 3c, rather than any 4a.


----------



## Curly Lee (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm like 4A/3C like 60% is 4A and 40%is 3C but its 100% frizzy and coarse!
























Twistouts








More pics in fotki


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 17, 2010)

black women unite!!!!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 17, 2010)

jumping back to original thread


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 17, 2010)

looking around.... i don't belong here
going back to 4a......


----------



## Ivey14 (Jun 17, 2010)

_***Deleted*** 			_


----------



## SheenaVee (Jun 17, 2010)

Anyone think I'm their hair cousin or sis or twin? I've seen a few peeps that sort of have similar hair to mine but I've seen so many pics I don't remember who they were. Lol.


----------



## SheenaVee (Jun 17, 2010)

Ivey, yep those parts look 4a to me! Your hair is gawjus btw!


----------



## Kurli-Q (Jun 17, 2010)

ok, I think I fixed it. YAY!






above - 2008 - dry hair, no product





above - 2008 dry hair, no product, different textures





above - 2009 - dry hair about to do twists.  my hair in the back dries up to be really coarse and has insane shrinkage





above - 2010 - dry hair - i think some hair oil or no product





above - 2010 damp hair - different textures







Kurli-Q said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MissBCurly (Jun 17, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> I WAS ASKED TO PACK MY SHYTE BY THE CREW IN MY LAST 2 THREADS  DO I BELONG HERE? ?
> 
> Just washed/dripping wet  6/16/2010
> 
> ...



im clearly no authority but i think u belong here! lol


----------



## MissBCurly (Jun 17, 2010)

Sheena284 said:


> Anyone think I'm their hair cousin or sis or twin? I've seen a few peeps that sort of have similar hair to mine but I've seen so many pics I don't remember who they were. Lol.



i have no idea but ill claim you cuz ur hair is gorgeousssss


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 17, 2010)

Morenita said:


> There's my buddy!


 
  Hello, my friend!  

ETA:  Morenita, I think you are a 3C.. Is that where/what thread you posted?


----------



## MissBCurly (Jun 17, 2010)

Ivey14 said:


> OK, I'm back. I just took these now, so sorry for the frizz. So these aren't 4A coils?? I have some of these throughout my hair, but you can barely notice them. Also, when they're wet, they hang and appear looser. Please don't tell me I've been walking around telling people I'm a 3C/4A mix when I'm not! erplexed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



everytime i see more pics of your hair my jaw just drops all over again my fricken hair twin (especially since i have length now lol)


----------



## SheenaVee (Jun 17, 2010)

MissBCurly said:


> i have no idea but ill claim you cuz ur hair is gorgeousssss


 
Thanks so much!  But um, look who's talking?? I'll claim you right back! *Grabs MissBCurly and yells, "she's taken!"* LOL! Seriously, if my hair looks like yours when it's longer I'll be  all day, everyday.

ETA: And I agree! I thought you and Ivey were the same person! She is DEFINITELY your twin!


----------



## classychic1908 (Jun 17, 2010)

Ivey, I still think that you're 3C.  3C curls by the basic definition, are pencil or straw sized.  You can have varying curl sizes and still be in one hair type.  Beautiful hair, by the way!

http://www.naturallycurly.com/pages/hairtypes/type3c


----------



## Ivey14 (Jun 17, 2010)

_***Deleted*** 			_


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 17, 2010)

*...............Ilove this thread
*


----------



## MissBCurly (Jun 17, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> rolfmao!!!      yaaah u've been bouncing more than me!
> 
> i'm tired....."i'm not going!"  movin in!!!



 LOLLLLLLLL good!


----------



## MissBCurly (Jun 17, 2010)

Sheena284 said:


> Thanks so much!  But um, look who's talking?? I'll claim you right back! *Grabs MissBCurly and yells, "she's taken!"* LOL! Seriously, if my hair looks like yours when it's longer I'll be  all day, everyday.
> 
> ETA: And I agree! I thought you and Ivey were the same person! She is DEFINITELY your twin!



  silly  your welcome!!! and woot woot yall hear that im taken!! *pause* lolll

and yes i was like what is she doing with my pictures! oh wait thats not me! lol


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 17, 2010)

it does look like the same pics


----------



## Morenita (Jun 17, 2010)

FindingMe said:


> Hello, my friend!
> 
> ETA:  Morenita, I think you are a 3C.. Is that where/what thread you posted?



Yeah, I posted in 3c, it's all so subjective though. I feel like my hair looks really similar to some people in this thread also, ESPECIALLY the top pic in Priss Pot's post. My hair is mostly 3c, but I may have some 4a. I'm really suspicious about my front hairline. I don't know if I would qualify as 3c/4a based on such a small amount though  I will try to take a "naked" hair pic tomorrow and post it.


----------



## Ivey14 (Jun 17, 2010)

_***Deleted*** 			_


----------



## MissBCurly (Jun 17, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> ummmmm.....  HAD THE TALK WITH YA'LL DAD YET????
> 
> just joking
> it does look like the same pics



 i was tempted to show my mother lol but i didnt


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jun 17, 2010)

know what? I don't care what my hair is...I'm stalking all these daymn threads. I see similarities with so many women on the 3b, 3bc, and 3c4a boards and I give up. Doesn't matter -  I'm in hair porn ecstasy!!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 17, 2010)

a lie!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissBCurly (Jun 17, 2010)

Ivey14 said:


> Soooo...should I move my pics to the 3C thread? I apologize for my newbieness  I've been on here for almost a year and I'm still always learning something new from you ladies.




right and if my twi move do i have to move too?


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 17, 2010)

*i lIKE it too*​


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Jun 17, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> I WAS ASKED TO PACK MY SHYTE BY THE CREW IN MY LAST 2 THREADS  DO I BELONG HERE? ?


----------



## hasabe (Jun 18, 2010)

I consider myself a combination of 3c/4a but I often can't really tell the difference between the two


----------



## Carrie A (Jun 19, 2010)

My hair can takes on many roles.  
*I've attached a sample coil size
*Current wet hair freshly washed no product
*My big chop which shows larger diameter coils at the nape
*Wet hair with product and denman
*dry puff


----------



## Carrie A (Jun 19, 2010)

^^
 **************


----------



## thaidreams (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jun 19, 2010)

is it possible that ima mix of all 3c, 4a and 4b? Hmmmm I can't wait for my hair to be longer. Am I even in the right place? haha


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jun 19, 2010)

Here's my hair dripping wet


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 19, 2010)

"4a" anyway.....


----------



## Janet' (Jun 19, 2010)

Here they are...


----------



## LongTimeComing (Jun 19, 2010)

Ok  I THINK I belong here, if not... please let me know.


----------



## SheenaVee (Jun 19, 2010)

Just adding pics of the 3c parts of my hair. Sorry for my recent pic spamming lol, it's just that I haven't taken hair pics for ages.
I took these pics today, 19th June 2010. Ignore the date on the camera. I don't know why it keeps doing that...


----------



## Kurli-Q (Jun 19, 2010)

These kinda look like my hair, except my hair doesnt go down, it likes to go out and to the sides.



Sheena284 said:


> Just adding pics of the 3c parts of my hair. Sorry for my recent pic spamming lol, it's just that I haven't taken hair pics for ages.
> I took these pics today, 19th June 2010. Ignore the date on the camera. I don't know why it keeps doing that...


----------



## godzooki (Jun 19, 2010)

Sheena, I love your hair! Can I have it? Please? Pretty pretty please?


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 19, 2010)

Here is my contribution =)


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 19, 2010)

u know......sighs


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jun 20, 2010)

The very canopy of mine is 3c and the rest is 4a
*Transitioning*




 Comparison of wet, naked hair from big chop and going on 6 months later




*Wet and naked 24 days ago*












*Most recent:*




I wonder what it'll look like in a year's time? My 1 year nappiversary is in a month!  It's NOW starting to hang. How long was it until you ladies got some hang time? My stretched hair is about lip in the front, chin length at the sides, collar bone in the back.


----------



## Strangefruittree (Jun 20, 2010)

My 3c/4a curls


----------



## SheenaVee (Jun 20, 2010)

godzooki said:


> Sheena, I love your hair! Can I have it? Please? Pretty pretty please?


 
LOL! Thanks so much! Yeah, you can have it. I'm thinking of going bald anyway.  *Off to get scissors*


----------



## Curly Lee (Jun 20, 2010)

Curly Lee said:


> I'm like 4A/3C like 60% is 4A and 40%is 3C but its 100% frizzy and coarse!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





song_of_serenity said:


> The very canopy of mine is 3c and the rest is 4a
> *Transitioning*
> 
> 
> ...



Hey! I think our hair looks very similar in texture. I don't have a good cam so I don't have the closeup pics like you do but my hair looks JUST like alot of your pics in person.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jun 20, 2010)

Curly Lee said:


> Hey! I think our hair looks very similar in texture. I don't have a good cam so I don't have the closeup pics like you do but my hair looks JUST like alot of your pics in person.


I was scrolling by your pictures *a**nd was JUST about to say* that until I saw you quoted mine as well!! 
Your hair is lovely!! I found a hair twin. YAY!!!


----------



## Eisani (Jun 20, 2010)

Not really into hair typing, but here goes:
*DELETE*
I've gotten extremely paranoid about having my pics in the public areas of the forum.


----------



## freecurl (Jun 20, 2010)

Not sure if my pics are showing. 4a in crown, 3c all around.


----------



## Boujoichic (Jun 20, 2010)

LunadeMiel said:


> MissB and Ivey, I think you guys are type 3C


 They look like they are in the right place to me It's easier to see that they have a 3C\4A mix in the pics where their hair is dry. Both ladies have amazing hair!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 21, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Not really into hair typing, but here goes:
> *DELETE*
> I've gotten extremely paranoid about having my pics in the public areas of the forum.


 

don't blame u..... be all on myspace


----------



## lisajames96 (Jun 21, 2010)

SignatureBeauty said:


> Thanks I am a mixture of 3.
> 
> 3c- in the back
> 4a- on the sides (left & right)
> ...


We are hair texture twins. Except my  3c is mostly close to the nape.


----------



## Curly Lee (Jun 21, 2010)

song_of_serenity said:


> I was scrolling by your pictures *a**nd was JUST about to say* that until I saw you quoted mine as well!!
> Your hair is lovely!! I found a hair twin. YAY!!!


Yay I love your hair...I mean our hair too. 
Hair twin!
p.s. the hair in this thread is so so beautiful.


----------



## TruMe (Jun 21, 2010)

Do I belong here or in the 3C thread?  Not very familiar with hair typing I guess.  Please let me know if I need more pics and what you think so that I can find my home and update my signature if needed.  Thanks!!


----------



## NikStarrr (Jun 21, 2010)

TruMe said:


> Do I belong here or in the 3C thread?  Not very familiar with hair typing I guess.  Please let me know if I need more pics and what you think so that I can find my home and update my signature if needed.  Thanks!!



It looks like you belong here or the 4a thread. But it's hard to be exact becuz the relaxed hair weighs down the curl of the newgrowth. You won't be able to see your true curl pattern until you chop off the relaxer.


----------



## TruMe (Jun 21, 2010)

I'll take some more photos this weekend when I wash again and try to hold up my lazy, relaxed ends.  I love the wave pattern whenever I put my hair back in a ponytail but I'm a little leery of that style because I don't want to break at the holder line.  Thanks so much NikStar!!


----------



## Caychica (Jun 22, 2010)

post deleted


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 23, 2010)

:bouncegre:bouncegre:bouncegre:bouncegre:bouncegre:bouncegre


----------



## empressri (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 25, 2010)

*Type 3c - Curly Kinky Hair*​


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 26, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


>


 
I think you are 3c/4a from the bottom pic where hair is NOT manipulated and seems to be product-free.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 26, 2010)

First pic is right after BC, the other pics are two months later (today) all damp/wet hair no product.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 27, 2010)

BUMPIG FOR MORE PICS


----------



## iri9109 (Jun 29, 2010)

ummm...i think im 4a/3c mixed? 

with product (few days old wash and go puff):





fresh no product puff:







fotki:
http://public.fotki.com/iri9109/


----------



## Morenita (Jun 29, 2010)

You look like you may be 3b, or 3b/3c mix actually.


----------



## iri9109 (Jun 29, 2010)

oh no its def some 4a within the depths of that puff lol maybe 3c/4a/slightly3b but i think 3b is a stretch...the top of my head has looser curls/waves but i think its too textured to be 3b and has more sheen as opposed to shine...idk hair types confuse me lol


----------



## soon2bsl (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi ladies. I'm 1 year post relaxer and doing a long term transition. I'm thinking I'm 3C/4A but not quite sure. Let me know if I'm in the right thread.  (although know I won't be able to fully tell until I chop the relaxed ends).


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 29, 2010)

*i love it.....
​*


----------



## Cheleigh (Jun 29, 2010)

Deleted. Saw the message.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 29, 2010)

MORE PICS PLEASE.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 29, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Here they are...


 
AWESOME!!!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 29, 2010)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=12889347&postcount=215

me too....


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 29, 2010)

HALLELUJAH!!!!!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 29, 2010)

Prettyeyes said:


> HALLELUJAH!!!!!



hater!  :hardslap:


----------



## MadisonK (Jun 29, 2010)

Beautiful! I think we might be hair twins!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 29, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> hater!  :hardslap:


 
I think your hair is da bomb...cuz you my hair twin!!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 29, 2010)

1/2 MY HEAD BY BEING ON THE WRONG THREAD!!!


----------



## MadisonK (Jun 29, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> really!!!! i'm so excited!!!! B/C MY LAST HAIR TWIN IS SO MEAN TO ME!!!! SHE KEEPS THREATENING TO CALL THE LAW ON ME B/C I DENY 1/2 MY HEAD BY BEING ON THE WRONG THREAD!!!
> 
> 
> WHERE ARE YOUR PICS???


 
lol.  I posted in the 3c thread.  I think u might be in the wrong thread too.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 29, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 29, 2010)

MadisonK said:


> lol. I posted in the 3c thread. I think u might be in the wrong thread too.


 

Thehairlab was in all the threads!!! She is home here!!!!


----------



## Ediese (Jun 29, 2010)

Here are my pics. You guys know I always go overboard. lol (I always consider myself 4a, but I was told that I have a mix. If you guys disagree, I can post in the 4a thread)

wet hair no product













Think this is a wash n go -- left some conditioner in and raked some IC fantasia gel ( I believe)









Just regular bun





Good ole puff

















You can kinda see the different curls sizes here -- some are pencil size and ends esp are coffee stirrer









When I first started, think I shingled with IC fantasia gel


----------



## Hysi (Jun 29, 2010)

MissBCurly said:


> i THINK im 4a...but im sharing just incase im wrong when i get a consensus ill delete from which ever thread im wrong in. TIA
> 
> *my hair RIGHT NOW.*


 

your hair is gawg!!!! btw, what kind of camera are you using? the pictures are very crisp. i need a new camera.


----------



## iri9109 (Jun 30, 2010)

idk if im still allowed in this thread, but i still consider myself 4a/3c so hair are some more pics lol

about 1-1.5 months after my BC:











a couple of weeks ago:





today(finger curls with ecostlyer and water):


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 1, 2010)

Ediese said:


> Here are my pics. You guys know I always go overboard. lol (I always consider myself 4a, but I was told that I have a mix. If you guys disagree, I can post in the 4a thread)
> 
> http://imagefra.me/
> 
> ...


 

your curls are absolutely  . that is EXACTLY the texture that I pray I have after I transition


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 1, 2010)

Morenita said:


> You look like you may be 3b, or 3b/3c mix actually.


 
 if my hair is typed right because iri9109's hair looks like mine did at that length.


----------



## MadisonK (Jul 1, 2010)

Ediese said:


> Here are my pics. You guys know I always go overboard. lol (I always consider myself 4a, but I was told that I have a mix. If you guys disagree, I can post in the 4a thread)
> 
> wet hair no product
> 
> ...


 
I LOVE YOUR HAIR!  It's so luxurious looking!


----------



## MadisonK (Jul 1, 2010)

iri9109 said:


> idk if im still allowed in this thread, but i still consider myself 4a/3c so hair are some more pics lol
> 
> about 1-1.5 months after my BC:
> 
> ...


 Your hair is really pretty and so shiny.  What products did you use in the pics?


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 1, 2010)

my god i don't belong on this thread!

I'M JUST PUZZLED

IN A DRY STATE, CURLS, COILS, AND DO CURL DEFINITION IS WHAT I THOUGHT THE SYSTEM WENT BY

IN A DRY STATE....I'M A CLEAR FRIZZ PUFF


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 1, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> my god i don't belong on this thread!
> 
> the curls.....THE CURLS!!!!


 

umm...HELLO! have you seen your gorgeous curls??? what are you talking about?? why i aughta....


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 1, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> umm...HELLO! have you seen your gorgeous curls??? what are you talking about?? why i aughta....


 
1st admitting I don't care much about typing, but certain products do work better for me
I will one day read the typing system details  but unless its just a huge gray area.... many of these heads don't belong!  LIKE MYSELF!

my hair has a curl pattern whenever it's wet..... by roots have tiny tiny coils....BUT WHEN DRY...BABY!!!!!!
my hair is a frizzy puff ball.... no curl definition (without product help)  so if my dry state looks much like very fine haired 4z 
His typing system needs some additions b/c many of the ladies here look like ocean waves and curls for days! in their dry state, in a ponytail, in their sleep!  but of course, as with anything I may certainly be wrong
Again i'm judging simply by the pics....I gathered that has not helped me much.  So one of these ol' days I may read more about the system

but if you remember HIGHLIGHTS kid's series & Sesame Street....I feel like singing.....which one of these pics does not belong?


----------



## lovelexi (Jul 1, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


>


wow my hair is exactly like this. well of course its relaxed now but thats how it was when i was natural. i could never figure out my hair type. thanks!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 1, 2010)

iri9109 said:


> idk if im still allowed in this thread, but i still consider myself 4a/3c so hair are some more pics lol
> 
> about 1-1.5 months after my BC:
> 
> ...


 Pretty 3c curls!!!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 1, 2010)

This thread will end up confusing others due to the fact that some of us just make up our mind that our hair is a certain type and even when told it is something else we keep posting pics or don't delete our pics as the hair lab asked and so....I mean everyone has little bits of a different type but if 95% of your hair is 4a I think you are 4a and if 70% is 3c and 30% 4a you are a mixture, IMO!!! It keeps confusion down also!!! Focus on the description of the hair. I am not talking to anyone in particular it's just this way in all these threads and if we want a good hair type "database" we can't have that! DON'T GET ME theHairLAb!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 1, 2010)

her hair lingo


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 1, 2010)

Ediese said:


> Here are my pics. You guys know I always go overboard. lol (I always consider myself 4a, but I was told that I have a mix. If you guys disagree, I can post in the 4a thread)
> 
> wet hair no product
> 
> ...


 I think you are a great 3c/4a mix, such versatile hair!!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 1, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> i don't like to quote pics.... but my mom just said she thought your pic was of me! and that your curl pattern was similar    who in the hell taught her hair lingo!!!


 
She has been sneaking on your pc!!!!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 1, 2010)

lovelexi said:


> wow my hair is exactly like this. well of course its relaxed now but thats how it was when i was natural. i could never figure out my hair type. thanks!


 

LizzieA has cool hair IMO!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 1, 2010)

Prettyeyes said:


> This thread will end up confusing others due to the fact that some of us just make up our mind that our hair is a certain type and even when told it is something else we keep posting pics or don't delete our pics as the hair lab asked and so....I mean everyone has little bits of a different type but if 95% of your hair is 4a I think you are 4a and if 70% is 3c and 30% 4a you are a mixture, IMO!!! It keeps confusion down also!!! Focus on the description of the hair. I am not talking to anyone in particular it's just this way in all these threads and if we want a good hair type "database" we can't have that! DON'T GET ME theHairLAb!


 

gurrl this thread was already confusingerplexed
particularly for the thousand or so people who pM'd me about whether either themselves or others were in the right thread

as time passes maybe other PICS WILL COME IN....some of the confusion will dissipate..... maybe not.....AT LEAST THE PICS ARE FUN

goes to show, can't put black folk' in a box!!!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 1, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> gurrl this thread was already confusingerplexed
> particularly for the thousand or so people who pM'd me about whether either themselves or others were in the right thread
> 
> as time passes maybe other PICS WILL COME IN....some of the confusion will dissipate..... maybe not.....AT LEAST THE PICS ARE FUN
> ...


 

maybe there should be a special LHCF hair definition lol


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 1, 2010)

Prettyeyes said:


> LizzieA has cool hair IMO!


Aww thanks so much


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 1, 2010)

I love being a mixed "breed" cuz someone else can be mixed just like me but their hair will look totally different from mine


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 1, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> I love being a mixed "breed" cuz someone else can be mixed just like me but their hair will look totally different from mine


 

how early on were you able to figure out what texture you were? like i'm only 10 weeks along in my transition and my roots are pretty damn curly/wavy lol.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 1, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> maybe there should be a special LHCF hair definition lol


 
GURRL WHATEVER WORKS!!!!  its clear the margins will always be blurred
i'm down with it all!!!!


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 1, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> how early on were you able to figure out what texture you were? like i'm only 10 months along in my transition and my roots are pretty damn curly/wavy lol.


I didn't find out until about 6 months after i started wearing me hair out. I posted it on NaturallyCurly.com and Hairlista.com and they all told me my type was a 3c/4a. Seems pretty accurate


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 1, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> I didn't find out until about *6 months* after i started wearing me hair out. I posted it on NaturallyCurly.com and Hairlista.com and they all told me my type was a 3c/4a. Seems pretty accurate


 

 6 months???? awwww man! i'm too impatient to wait that long


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 1, 2010)

did any of you guys look like this in the early phases????


----------



## TruMe (Jul 2, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> did any of you guys look like this in the early phases????


 
At first I thought that was me, so I had to pull up my photo and compare.    I think your curls are a little tighter than mine.   What do you all think?


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 2, 2010)

TruMe said:


> At first I thought that was me, so I had to pull up my photo and compare.  I think your curls are a little tighter than mine.  What do you all think?


 

IA. mine do look a wee bit tighter than yours. Maybe when I grow out more, it'll be a little easier to figure out.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Jul 2, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> did any of you guys look like this in the early phases????


 

I'm no expert, but your new growth looks exactly like my daughter who is 4a/b. My other daughters are 3ish and their hair grows straight for 1/2" to 1" before it starts to curl. If they kept their hair cut really short, it could lay down like a Caesar haircut.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 2, 2010)

sipp100 said:


> I'm no expert, but your new growth looks exactly like my daughter who is 4a/b. My other daughters are 3ish and their hair grows straight for 1/2" to 1" before it starts to curl. If they kept their hair cut really short, it could lay down like a Caesar haircut.


 


Hmmm....4a/4b huh? Gonna have to lurk around in that thread too to compare


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 2, 2010)

I GOT REALLY EXCITED WHEN SEEING THE NEW POST


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 2, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> I GOT REALLY EXCITED WHEN SEEING THE NEW POST AND LOG IN TO
> 
> 
> *WHERE ARE MORE PICS*
> ...


 

well i'm doing the best i can dagnabit!!


----------



## TaraDyan (Jul 2, 2010)

I know I'm seriously tardy for the party , but I'm a 3c/4a too. Since Hairlab is calling for more pics (and I completely agree), here are a few of mine. Unfortunately, I don't have many photos of my hair without product, but I'll be sure to take more nekkid hair photos in the future.  In the meantime:

Transitioning Hair (about 4 months post)








Transitioning Hair (One Year Post)







Natural Hair (styled with KCCC)







Natural Hair (styled with EcoStyler Gel)






I included the transitioning hair photos so others could see what my new growth looked like compared to the 100% natural shots.  Hope this helps somebody out there.


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 2, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> did any of you guys look like this in the early phases????


It looks like mine did a little bit. Is your hair wavy when you gel it down and use the scarf method?


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 2, 2010)

bump bump......


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 2, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> It looks like mine did a little bit. Is your hair wavy when you gel it down and use the scarf method?


 

Lord yes. nothing i do will keep it slicked down very well. i need to find a gel that holds without leaving a heavy build-up and actually moisturizes.


----------



## TruMe (Jul 2, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Lord yes. nothing i do will keep it slicked down very well. i need to find a gel that holds without leaving a heavy build-up and actually moisturizes.


 

I know we have already determined that our hair curls are different but I put Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue on my hair when I want to pull it back (just on the top, not the ends) and then tie my hair down with a silk scarf for about 30-45 mins.  This sets my hair good ALL DAY and it moisturizes it as well.  When I get home after work, I usually take out my bun and wear my hair out wild and it looks great!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 2, 2010)

TruMe said:


> I know we have already determined that our hair curls are different but I put Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue on my hair when I want to pull it back (just on the top, not the ends) and then tie my hair down with a silk scarf for about 30-45 mins. This sets my hair good ALL DAY and it moisturizes it as well. When I get home after work, I usually take out my bun and wear my hair out wild and it looks great!!


 

 time to shop


----------



## LunadeMiel (Jul 2, 2010)

This thread is making me think that i'm actually a 3c/4a :scratchch


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 2, 2010)

LunadeMiel said:


> This thread is making me think that i'm actually a 3c/4a :scratchch



where are you now???


----------



## Boujoichic (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow TaraDyan beautiful hair


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 2, 2010)

I took my LF off and took my hair down right after work today. My mom saw it and said "ummm...why don't you just get a perm?it'll be so long and pretty"


----------



## Morenita (Jul 3, 2010)

LunadeMiel said:


> This thread is making me think that i'm actually a 3c/4a :scratchch



You and me both Luna. I just don't feel like moving my pics lol.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 4, 2010)

hey HairLab...here's a picture for ya!!! 

I'm so proud of my little curl at the bottom!!


----------



## NikStarrr (Jul 4, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> did any of you guys look like this in the early phases????



your curl pattern (of what I can see) looks tighter than mine was.  It looks 4a.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 4, 2010)

NikStar said:


> your curl pattern (of what I can see) looks tighter than mine was. It looks 4a.


 

these textures are so hard to figure out!!!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 4, 2010)

even then there's no reward!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 4, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> just difficult/impossible on relaxed hair. As soon as you big chop, the weightless texture from that relaxed hair will take it's form. Your hair would have to be many many months out like sylver2's
> 
> an unaltered curl pattern means free of shampoos, conditioners, chemicals, tension, etc. Your hair will bounce back/ shrink & curl up like a spring
> 
> The state it's in now you'll kill yourself trying to figure it out! even then there's no reward!!!


 

Yeah I kinda figured I was fighting a losing battle at this point lol. I'm in this for the long haul so I'm sure MUCH further down the line, I won't be stressing myself out like crazy over this


----------



## omachine (Jul 4, 2010)

i'm just happy to be among other curly girls no matter what their curl pattern....it's nice not being the only one with racially ambigious hair....


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 5, 2010)

*bump bump.......**http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=476346&highlight=*


----------



## adf23 (Jul 5, 2010)

Face is an oil slick:















Wng before its fluffed out:


----------



## Kurli-Q (Jul 5, 2010)

May I ask, how do you guys get your hair to go down?  Mine only wants to go out to the sides.  I've tried everything, but my hair seems to have a mind of its own.


----------



## adf23 (Jul 5, 2010)

Kurli-Q said:


> May I ask, how do you guys get your hair to go down?  Mine only wants to go out to the sides.  I've tried everything, but my hair seems to have a mind of its own.



Mine goes down on its own- I have to fluff it to give it volume unfortunately.  I didnt expect that when I was transitioning.


----------



## SheenaVee (Jul 5, 2010)

adf23 your hair kinda looks like mine! 

Also, I've noticed that a lot of people's curl pattern is looser at the front than the rest of the hair. Mine's like that too.


----------



## countrychickd (Jul 6, 2010)

I believe that I'm a 3c/4a as well.  Here are some recent wash n' go pics.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Jul 6, 2010)

tberry2688 said:


> Wash and goes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I think we are hair cousins


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 6, 2010)

*PLEASE LEAVE PICS IN ONLY ONE THREAD​*
*3A or 3A/3B HAIR TYPING THREAD

3B ONLY HAIR TYPING THREAD

3B/3C MIXED HAIR TYPING THREAD 

3C ONLY HAIR TYPING THREAD

3C/4A MIXED HAIR TYPING THREAD

 4A ONLY HAIR TYPING THREAD

4A/4B MIXED HAIR TYPING THREAD

4B ONLY HAIR TYPING THREAD

4C/4Cnapp HAIR TYPING THREAD*


----------



## Boujoichic (Jul 24, 2010)

Ok I finally came out my install so I could get some pics Ive discovered that I have a curly mullet going on also discovered that it looks as though I am mostly 4A in the front and 3C in the middle and back also causing my hair to hang lower in the back first pics are of the front with just some aphogee leave in pics of the back are dry naked hair no products . I apologize about the big ole pics. The streched out piece I was trying to do a length check


----------



## Caychica (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 25, 2010)

*


			
				Boujoichic &  Caychica[/B said:
			
		


			;11600128]

not only are both of you hair twins (my opininion) for sure!!!  dayuum sure looks like my new growth... I really thought it was
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 25, 2010)

my NG REALLY looks like some of the gorgeous curls the ladies in here are rocking. I sure hope it looks the same once I BC.


----------



## Boujoichic (Jul 25, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Caychica (Jul 25, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 27, 2010)

I took some pics of my hair three months post BC. 3c/4a combo!


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Jul 31, 2010)

Wet, no product:






Wash and go:











BC pics


----------



## sungtongs (Jul 31, 2010)

I don't know if my hair is too short for this!   But, I think I'm 3/c on my crown and 4a elsewhere. Let me know if I need to move to the 4a/4b thread. (but again, it might be too short to tell)


----------



## tetbelle (Jul 31, 2010)

sungtongs said:


> I don't know if my hair is too short for this!   But, I think I'm 3/c on my crown and 4a elsewhere. Let me know if I need to move to the 4a/4b thread. (but again, it might be too short to tell)



No I think you're in the right place...lol


----------



## Prettyeyes (Aug 1, 2010)

sungtongs said:


> I don't know if my hair is too short for this!  But, I think I'm 3/c on my crown and 4a elsewhere. Let me know if I need to move to the 4a/4b thread. (but again, it might be too short to tell)


 ITA, you are in the right place.


----------



## Sasha299 (Aug 1, 2010)

Can you tell me if I am a 3c/4a - my hair is dry, no products and not very moisturized at the moment. When it is wet/moisturized the curls are larger/dropped.


----------



## Sasha299 (Aug 1, 2010)

oops double post - I'll post here tomorrow after I wash my hair


----------



## Prettyeyes (Aug 1, 2010)

Sasha299 said:


> oops double post - I'll post here tomorrow after I wash my hair


 From these pics, you look 4a


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 1, 2010)

Okay, movin' in from the 4a thread (a few ladies have said I belong here). I have 4a on the sides, mixed at my crown, and 3c in the back.

My hair sans product (after BC): 





my hair with lots of ecostyler:






My hair with a lil ecostyler:






Damp hair after a wash:





















fluffed out


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 5, 2010)

more hair inspiration/porn please


----------



## SheenaVee (Aug 5, 2010)

Yeah, I definitely think I belong here more than the 4a thread. More people in this thread have hair that's similar to mine.


----------



## A_Christian (Aug 6, 2010)

Ivey14 said:


> OK, I'm back. I just took these now, so sorry for the frizz. So these aren't 4A coils?? I have some of these throughout my hair, but you can barely notice them. Also, when they're wet, they hang and appear looser. Please don't tell me I've been walking around telling people I'm a 3C/4A mix when I'm not! erplexed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



     Thanks for posting the pics. I'm still relaxed but haven't gotten a touch-up in almost a year. This is exactly what the majority of my new growth looks like. I believe we would be hair twins if I ever go completely natural. Lovely hair pics! I will be referring back to this thread when tempted to relax.


----------



## wofford16 (Aug 6, 2010)

Sunshine_One said:


> Here are few of my hair:


 

You are soooooooooooooooo totally my hair twin


----------



## wofford16 (Aug 6, 2010)

Here are some more texture pics... The front of my hair has absolutely no curl pattern, mainly loose waves and the middle is 3C and the back is 4A.


----------



## Eisani (Aug 7, 2010)

My contributions


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 10, 2010)

Here are my contributions:


----------



## EllePixie (Aug 10, 2010)

Here are mine! And hi to everyone, I'm new!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 10, 2010)

soon2bsl said:


> Hi ladies. I'm 1 year post relaxer and doing a long term transition. I'm thinking I'm 3C/4A but not quite sure. Let me know if I'm in the right thread.  (although know I won't be able to fully tell until I chop the relaxed ends).


i think we are hair twins....this looks almost exactly how my hair looked when i was transitioning.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 10, 2010)

there are definitely people in here fighting to be 3c/4a who are 3b...and a few who are strictly type 4....but you like it, i love it. 

here are some of mine. my 3c is around my edges, and the 4a is my crown and the back of my head:

day of my BC, 12 months post -- June 2008





July 2008















June 2009 -- one year post BC





Winter 2009





August 2010 -- naked hair










that's all she wrote


----------



## LisaLisa1908 (Aug 10, 2010)

Here are some texture shots (I'm texlaxed, about 12 or so weeks post in these pics):





Wet hair, towel dried, no product.





Texture shot at the roots.





Twist out from wet bun.





Braid out, one braid on each side and one in the back.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 10, 2010)

Bleh! I don't wanna wait til I'm 6 months post to finally know what I am


----------



## LovelyBrownSkin93 (Aug 10, 2010)

Not 100% sure but i THINK im in the right place 


Hair is about 50% dry with conditioner








Wash and go with Eco Styler Gel











2 days later i wet my hair and pulled it back


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Eisani (Aug 10, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Bleh! I don't wanna wait til I'm 6 months post to finally know what I am


I don't wanna discourage you then by telling you that depending on your current length, it may take even longer than 6 months to know. You won't get the full socpe of things until all the relaxed hair is gone, or at least 90% of it.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 10, 2010)

^^^Yeah I know. Just trying to psych myself out a little


----------



## SheenaVee (Aug 10, 2010)

I <3 this thread! So much hairporn!


----------



## Boujoichic (Aug 11, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> there are definitely people in here fighting to be 3c/4a who are 3b...and a few who are strictly type 4....but you like it, i love it.


 Agreed Im seeing a lot of just 3C , and then others strictly type 4. I think the thread is becoming confusing for some but there is alot of confusion involving hair typing.


----------



## EllePixie (Aug 11, 2010)

Boujoichic said:


> Agreed Im seeing a lot of just 3C , and then others strictly type 4. I think the thread is becoming confusing for some but there is alot of confusion involving hair typing.


 
Can you help me with mine? When I first went natural I posted a bunch of pics and I was told I was 3c/4a. If not, please let me know, I won't be offended (in fact it would help me pick out this tshirt lol). My pics are above.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 11, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> i think we are hair twins....this looks almost exactly how my hair looked when i was transitioning.


My hair looks like this too! Yay! I might actually have hair twins!


----------



## KEIONI'S MOM (Aug 11, 2010)

What beautiful heads of hair. I think this is where I belong please let me know otherwise:


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 11, 2010)

KEIONI'S MOM said:


> What beautiful heads of hair. I think this is where I belong please let me know otherwise:


you look to be strictly 4a to me. in any event, i love your waves too!


----------



## empressri (Aug 11, 2010)

Kurli-Q said:


> May I ask, how do you guys get your hair to go down?  Mine only wants to go out to the sides.  I've tried everything, but my hair seems to have a mind of its own.



I let it dry, then band it when it's still damp and sleep that way. Keep it banded for the next couple of days when I sleep too. I get more hang that way.


----------



## Boujoichic (Aug 11, 2010)

EllePixie said:


> Can you help me with mine? When I first went natural I posted a bunch of pics and I was told I was 3c/4a. If not, please let me know, I won't be offended (in fact it would help me pick out this tshirt lol). My pics are above.


Hey Elle Pixie Welcome I recognize you from naturallycurly I just recently joined there. To me you look like youre in the right thread 3c\4a.


----------



## EllePixie (Aug 12, 2010)

Boujoichic said:


> Hey Elle Pixie Welcome I recognize you from naturallycurly I just recently joined there. To me you look like youre in the right thread 3c\4a.



Hiii, thanks! Just wanted to make sure I was posting in the right thread.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Aug 12, 2010)

*NICE BLOG...click to Read * stolen from *Boujoichic* 

*
Im currently doing some research on hair typing because I had previously gotten so much mixed information. I knew that it should be much simpler than some make it seem. I have since searched around the hair boards and the internet and found some information that made typing easy. First off I found that hair typing Andre's system is based purely on curl size it does not take into account texture, density, or porosity. I also have found some curl size comparisons that make finding your type easy.
3A are very large curls like sidewalk chalk. 3B would be like chalk (regular chalkboard chalk) to sharpie marker sized.
3C curls tend to be pencil size (or a little larger) to drinking straw sized.
4A would be around chopstick to coffee stirrer size (can also show as tight S shaped waves).
4B coils are very small and will not clump without product or manipulation in most cases Can look like cloud of little pin spring coils.
Also typing is best done dry hair with no product no manipulation with wet hair the curls are looser and stretched out by the water.
I will be adding to this as I find more information*


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 12, 2010)

EllePixie said:


> Here are mine! And hi to everyone, I'm new!


 
I am in love with your color!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 12, 2010)

lilsparkle825;11734996[B said:
			
		

> ]there are definitely people in here fighting to be 3c/4a who are 3b...and a few who are strictly type 4[/B]....but you like it, i love it.



That's why I stayed in the 4a thread for so long...my hair is weird. I got fuzz with defined curls mixed in it .


----------



## EllePixie (Aug 12, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I am in love with your color!


 

Thank you!!! I love your hair - I can't wait for mine to be that long!


----------



## prtybrwnis (Aug 17, 2010)

subscribing


----------



## Chocolatelove2010 (Aug 17, 2010)

...............dp


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 18, 2010)

*~*Afrolicious*~* said:


> July 2006 after my BC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Based on my BC I just did, I think you're my hair twin! My hair now looks a lot like your first pic (except a little shorter!). I don't know if I belong here or not, but if so, I am happy I found a hair twin who is also my sister! (skee wee!)


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 5, 2010)

gonna  this one and bring it back from the grave. anyone else have pics to contribute??


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Oct 5, 2010)

Ahhh I see so many hair relatives in here I'll def contribute...


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Oct 5, 2010)

*Nakie hair dry *




















*Wet hair....my hair flattens while wet, but slowely shrinks up as it dries...
*
















*Wash n goes (hair with product)*






*Ecostyle Gel
*













*My Fro*


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Oct 5, 2010)

very beautiful ladies!!!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 5, 2010)

I'll be 6 months post this month. Lots of NG but alas I still won't know what hair type I am. Le sigh*


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Oct 5, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I'll be 6 months post this month. Lots of NG but alas I still won't know what hair type I am. Le sigh*


 
You will probably just have to wait until you BC...


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 5, 2010)

^^Yeah that's what I thought. Boy do I have a long wait ahead of me lol. It's gonna be at least a year and a half(Oct. 2011) but who knows. It may go on a little longer than that


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Oct 5, 2010)

You might also be able to tell when the newgrowth becomes the majority...


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 8, 2010)

I know this may be a bit of a stretch, but does anyone have any pictures from their transition that fall into the 3c/4a hair type category? Just curious to see what your NG looked like pre-BC so I can...compare 

(even though I know everyone's hair is unique)


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Oct 8, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I know this may be a bit of a stretch, but does anyone have any pictures from their transition that fall into the 3c/4a hair type category? Just curious to see what your NG looked like pre-BC so I can...compare
> 
> (even though I know everyone's hair is unique)



Check out this thread
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/forum6/thread316517.html


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks! Amoreofcurls


----------



## TruMe (Oct 11, 2010)

That thread didn't work for me. Did it work for you NikkiQ?


----------



## LynnieB (Oct 11, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I know this may be a bit of a stretch, but does anyone have any pictures from their transition that fall into the 3c/4a hair type category? Just curious to see what your NG looked like pre-BC so I can...compare
> 
> (even though I know everyone's hair is unique)



From 1/07 to 3/07 - transitioning.  I was texlaxed.  These aren't the best of pics but I think it's enough to get an idea.



















Keep in mind that after I bc'd, my hair looked and behaved totally different than during transition.  There's a wide variety of textures and I think my hair has a tendency to be really thready and the crown on the wiry side, width of strand size varies also.  It was much more difficult for me to notice these things during transition.

I always wind up telling ladies that you may not know for sure what you've got until after you get rid of the relaxed hair.

HTH


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 11, 2010)

TruMe yeah it worked for me when she first posted. I haven't checked it again. Let me look...uh oh. doesn't work now. what gives????? 

LynnieB can I just say how much I love your hair???! I mean really


----------



## Qtee (Oct 11, 2010)

Can someone give me the link to the 3B/3C and the 3C pics threads...Please and Thank You..


----------



## gadgetdiva (Oct 11, 2010)

Here is me fresh out the pool natural no products in hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And here is me with Paul Mitchell Foaming Pomade and Paul Mitchell Sculpting Lotion






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 20, 2010)

so everyone can find it and contribute a little more  what can I say? I like hair porn.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Nov 20, 2010)

*PLEASE LEAVE PICS 
​*


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Nov 22, 2010)

double post


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Nov 22, 2010)

I have my own issues with this particular hair typing system.  I won't get on my soapbox here out of respect for OP since this her thread not mine.  I'm not good at hair typing.  I see many heads that look very similar to mine.  If this isn't the correct thread, please feel free to move.


----------



## Nefertiti0906 (Nov 22, 2010)

This is from when I was fully natural, I'm transitioning right now:


----------



## davisbr88 (Nov 23, 2010)

^^ Your hair looks really similar to mine! Except yours is/was longer, of course.
I have those same pieces in the back that are randomly loose. What length were you stretched in this picture, if you remember?


----------



## DesignerCurls (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm just see this thread!!!   Hear is my contribution (if I'm in the right thread )
My hair is mostly 4a but the front has 3c...i thin

Pic ranging from 2008 - 2010


----------



## DesignerCurls (Nov 24, 2010)

A couple of more 


ETA: How did everyone post pictures directly to their post?  Having trouble with these new features.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm getting there!!


----------



## Nefertiti0906 (Nov 29, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> ^^ Your hair looks really similar to mine! Except yours is/was longer, of course.
> I have those same pieces in the back that are randomly loose. What length were you stretched in this picture, if you remember?



The longest layer was armpit length when I took those pics.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 30, 2010)

Here are a few more pics...this is my naked hair...no nothing on it...Hair twin, where art thou?


----------



## Janet' (Nov 30, 2010)

Mrs. Verde, your backshot hair looks similar to mine- maybe we're cousins (my hair is not fine though)...


----------



## Lady_q_tee (Nov 30, 2010)

NikStar said:


> I simply call myself a 4a---but I do realize I have a slight mix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW AMAZING


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 30, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Here are a few more pics...this is my naked hair...no nothing on it...Hair twin, where art thou?


 
Maybe one day I might turn out to be your twin, but I have a LOOOONNNNNGGGGG way to go before figuring it out


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 21, 2010)

Hopefully my hair type can be diagnosed in a few more months into my transition. I'm about 8 months in now (on Dec. 23rd)


----------



## Janet' (Dec 21, 2010)

^^^Looks like you're in the right thread, NikkiQ!


----------



## Qtee (Dec 22, 2010)

>>>>>BUMP<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## keepithealthy (Dec 22, 2010)

removed pics.


----------



## Ms. Martina (Dec 22, 2010)

I think this is where I belong as well.


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Dec 30, 2010)

Here are some recent nakie hair pics

wet





damp





dry


----------



## Nina_deF (Dec 30, 2010)

@Amoreofcurls

Your hair always brings out the green eyed monster in me.
BEYOND drool-worthy!

I am curl definition-challenged.


----------



## stephluvshair (Jan 13, 2011)

hey ladies...new to the site (renewed my subscription). I'm 17 months post today and I'm counting down to the day I BC... Tryna figure out my hair and I think I belong here but i might be wrong .. so just let me know and direct me to whatever type I am. Pics are not that great cuz I used my camera fone... But I have more than enough new growth to determine my tye. Thanks guys (closeups included)


----------



## stephluvshair (Jan 13, 2011)

AmoreOf curls your hair is beautiful....omg. I love all the pics in this thread


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 13, 2011)

...Please and Thank You..


----------



## SheenaVee (Jan 14, 2011)

Just did a wash and go with Kinky Curly Curling Custard. Got some pretty good texture shots with my camera so I thought I'd post em here.

Apologies in advance for the spam. 

Back of my hair...


----------



## SheenaVee (Jan 14, 2011)

Front left - loosest part of my hair...


----------



## SheenaVee (Jan 14, 2011)

Front right - I like this angle of my hair so there may be many pics. Jus' sayin'. LOL.


----------



## SheenaVee (Jan 14, 2011)

And finally, my hair from the front...











LOL @ my eyes in this one...






And that's all! Apologies for the picspam again lol. I get camera happy sometimes.


----------



## snillohsss (Jan 14, 2011)

Sheena284 said:


> And finally, my hair from the front...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful hair!!!!


----------



## stephluvshair (Jan 16, 2011)

Can someone tell me if I belong here or should move to 4a or 4a/4b? thanx. I 'm new just need clarification. I posted pics a lil earlier.


----------



## ycj1 (Jan 16, 2011)

stephluvshair said:


> hey ladies...new to the site (renewed my subscription). I'm 17 months post today and I'm counting down to the day I BC... Tryna figure out my hair and I think I belong here but i might be wrong .. so just let me know and direct me to whatever type I am. Pics are not that great cuz I used my camera fone... But I have more than enough new growth to determine my tye. Thanks guys (closeups included)
> 
> View attachment 106239
> 
> ...


You definitely belong in this thread, yr hair looks like mine but yr's is longer of course but very nice! this is where you belong so welcome.


----------



## cupcakes (Jan 18, 2011)

omg how did i ever miss this thread?


----------



## snillohsss (Jan 18, 2011)

The more I look at Sheena's lovely hair, the more I think I belong here.  People tell me so many different things.  This hair typing mess is hard.


----------



## Lita (Jan 18, 2011)

Love all the pictures!



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Prelude to a Kiss (Jan 18, 2011)

Just wondering if I belong here. If not, feel free to move. 

Freshly washed and sealed with shea butter






Another angle





Brushed with Denman


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 18, 2011)

^^You look more 3c to me than a combo of 3c/4a. I'm not very well versed in hair typing so many some other ladies can help out.Either way, your hair is gorgeous! How long have you been transitioning?


----------



## Prelude to a Kiss (Jan 18, 2011)

Since about March 09. ^.^ I need to take new pics though.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 18, 2011)

March 09??? Wow! That's awesome.


----------



## cdixon (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't know if I belong here or not, most of these pics are old because I'm weaving/braiding my hair up until I reach shoulder length when natural.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 5, 2011)

with product (few days old


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 24, 2011)

..................................


----------



## racheljay1985 (Feb 24, 2011)

This was a few years back when I did the big chop. It was also highlighted with blonde. I have 3/c in the back, sides, and a mixture of 4a/3/c throughout the head, as well as 4/b (I think) 

And here's my hair straight as of this Feb (relaxed) 

Just click the mini pics for a larger version 

I just got a relaxer 2 weeks ago from a 21 week stretch. I took these pics below of my corkscrew curls. Sorry for the rest of it, Hot mess!


----------



## dollface0023 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm not even sure if I'm in the right place since I don't know what my hair type is. If anyone has any idea, please let me know erplexed


----------



## chayilproverbs31 (Feb 25, 2011)

dollface0023 said:


> I'm not even sure if I'm in the right place since I don't know what my hair type is. If anyone has any idea, please let me know erplexed



I would say 3b/3c


----------



## chayilproverbs31 (Feb 25, 2011)

NikStar said:


> I simply call myself a 4a---but I do realize I have a slight mix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I <3 ur hair


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 27, 2011)

*hi ladies........
ANYONE IN THIS THREAD "NOT SURE????" IF THEY ARE 3C/4A COMBOS???*
I KNOW THE CURL PATTERN (on site) OFTEN CHANGES  a bit  w/ growth!


I think I see a few (maybe)


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 27, 2011)

[USER=183236 said:
			
		

> iri9109[/USER] ;11376976]ummm...i think im 4a/3c mixed?
> 
> with product (few days old wash and go puff):
> 
> ...



baby sis wat chu doin in here???  your gorgeous locs look 3c to me (all day errryday fitty tyson?) u maybe even can ride the rainbow over in the 3b/3c block?


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Mar 4, 2011)

(I think 45% of us are in the wrong one..)


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Mar 4, 2011)

tberry2688 said:


> Wash and goes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
A TRUE 3C/4A!!!!!!*


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Mar 4, 2011)

any recent wash days???


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Mar 4, 2011)

so cute by the way


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Mar 4, 2011)

NikStar said:


> I simply call myself a 4a---but I do realize I have a slight mix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my exact idea of a 3c/4a  mostly 3a here as well


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Mar 4, 2011)

any newer pics ?


----------



## sweetpeadee (Mar 4, 2011)

Priss Pot said:


> My 4A is under that top layer somewhere, in the crown.


 
Priss Pot: Gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## omachine (Mar 4, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> O'machine i think you look like a very strong 3c (unless you used a gel or product that enhanced the curl)
> 
> any newer pics ? with naked hair??


 
actually the third pic is me straight out of the shower, no product....hence the reason i have no shrinkage haha....but i'm only a strong 3c when my hair is wet...dry, definitely 4a all the way....


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Mar 4, 2011)

3.......????


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Mar 4, 2011)

you've BC'd now where are ya pics???


----------



## keniciah (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm home!.......I think.


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 5, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> you've BC'd now where are ya pics???


 
My curls went bye bye when I BC'd lol. They're now waves in the middle of my head. Hopefully they show themselves soon.


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 5, 2011)

dollface0023 said:


> I'm not even sure if I'm in the right place since I don't know what my hair type is. If anyone has any idea, please let me know erplexed


 
dollface0023 - your hair looks like mine when wet.  i think so...


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 5, 2011)

chayilproverbs31 said:


> I would say 3b/3c


 
^^^ok, nevermind...now i'm really confused...


----------



## princessnad (Mar 8, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> any updated pics princess?  DID YOU BIG CHOP???
> also... any newer pics with no ends and any pictures with no product ?  so cute by the way



Wet no product
 


Dry no product


Trying out ecostyler gel- dry  

(don't know if I like it btw, my hair didn't look as smooth as without.  I was going out that night and thought it would help me stop the poof.  It did.  But not sure that I like the look.)

Sorry, those are iphone pics so may not be that great.  Feel free to confirm my type or kick me out to another thread.  I'm just trying to find my hair sisters/twins.


----------



## Ms. Martina (Apr 12, 2011)

I think this is where I belong...


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Apr 16, 2011)

I am not fully natural/haven't BC yet, but the back is fully natural bc I chopped my hair off in November to get an angled bob  I think I belong here, but if not let me know...I'll post more pics next month when I take out my micros and completely BC  Without further ado...


----------



## missjones (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm supposed to be BCing in September. Some inspiration would be nice


----------



## Bublin (Jul 6, 2011)

I think i'm a 3c/4a mix.  I'm not sure. What do you think?  My hair is 50% dry here, no product.


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 6, 2011)

Top of pony puff with oils. 3c front 4a back





Second day WnG after pineapple






Trying to show henna color (hard to see texture due to stretching)





You can see more 4 in the back





Some of these photos are from many moons ago. I need to take more...


----------



## katblack (Jul 6, 2011)

Excuse the expression, I was being silly..


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn (Jul 6, 2011)

What do you think? Right place? 

I'm thinking 3C in the front 4A in the back


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 8, 2011)

LoveTheSkinImIn said:


> What do you think? Right place?
> 
> I'm thinking 3C in the front 4A in the back



Love the cut!


----------



## Bublin (Jul 8, 2011)

Can someone answer post #373......please.


----------



## Janet' (Jul 8, 2011)

Bublin...I agree!


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 8, 2011)

Bublin said:


> I think i'm a 3c/4a mix.  I'm not sure. What do you think?  My hair is 50% dry here, no product.



I think you are a 4a/3c mix for sure. More 4a than 3c. Do you have photos of the front?


----------



## Bublin (Jul 8, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> I think you are a 4a/3c mix for sure. More 4a than 3c. Do you have photos of the front?



I have alot of straightish heat damage at the front from where i was flatironing alot to blend in with half wigs.
I now realise that area was/is more 3c and was more vulnerable to heat damage which is why i have stopped all heat now.

I wasn't sure if i was a mix as i do have silky defined curls but as a whole head of hair, it is quite coarse.

Thanks.


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx (Jul 8, 2011)

Wet Two stand twists set


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx (Jul 8, 2011)

Two Strand twist OUT


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx (Jul 25, 2011)

This weeks hair...

Visit my blog: http://triplehd.blogspot.com






Back:





More views:


----------



## missjones (Aug 16, 2011)

I think I belong here. Here are a couple pics from my first wash and go.


----------



## kiminprogress (Aug 16, 2011)

I think I am a 3c/4a mix. Who knows it could actually be 4a and fine based on the coil size. What do you all think?


----------



## belldandy (Aug 16, 2011)

I love everyone's hair


----------



## c0urtkneee (Aug 17, 2011)

Mrs.TheBronx your hair is BEAUTIFUL! I love your twists.


----------



## keysha4515 (Aug 17, 2011)

This is how my hair looks on a wash and go day


----------



## kiminprogress (Aug 20, 2011)

I think I will claim this type until informed otherwise .


kiminprogress said:


> I think I am a 3c/4a mix. Who knows it could actually be 4a and fine based on the coil size. What do you all think?
> 
> View attachment 122197
> 
> ...


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Sep 10, 2012)

I loved looking through all of the pictures!! I feel that my hair would be considered predominately 3c/4a



















wet hair with condish






damp naked hair










more pics







































shingled hair


----------



## genesislocks (Sep 10, 2012)

tberry2688 said:


> Wash and goes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! you and your hair are sooo pretty, you kinda look like Lisa Bonet too!


----------



## *Frisky* (Sep 11, 2012)

whiteoleander91 said:


> I loved looking through all of the pictures!! I feel that my hair would be considered predominately 3c/4a
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you are looser than 3C...please somebody correct me if I am wrong because lately I have been getting confused


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Sep 11, 2012)

^^^^^ nope shes def a 3c her hair is almost identical to mine


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Sep 11, 2012)

Recent pics


----------



## *Frisky* (Sep 11, 2012)

I am confused really...I thought 3C curls were the size of regular straws or a pencil and yal'ls curls look bigger than that to me.


----------



## MicheePrings (Sep 11, 2012)

I believe that I fall into this category of mixed textures. I have the 3c on the top section of my head and the areas close to my ears and the 4a sections in the back and sides. I have a very frizzy section in the crown that has the same curl pattern as the top but just more frizz prone.


----------



## BrookeLynn (Sep 12, 2012)

This is why I gave up hair typing last year. At times I look at others hair and think I'm firmly in the 4A category, but then I see others and think, mixed 3C/4A. Yet still, I look at the front of my hair which has absolutely no curl pattern- just waves and think, let it go. LOL. Pretty hair though ladies!!!


----------



## grownwomanaz (Sep 12, 2012)

BrookeLynn said:


> This is why I gave up hair typing last year. At times I look at others hair and think I'm firmly in the 4A category, but then I see others and think, mixed 3C/4A. Yet still, I look at the front of my hair which has absolutely no curl pattern- just waves and think, let it go. LOL. Pretty hair though ladies!!!


 
Same here, My hair is looser from my ears forward and nape and the rest is a little tighter so I just stick with 3c/4a. It's confusing and doesn't change how I care for my hair.


----------



## DaiseeDay (Sep 12, 2012)

*Frisky* said:
			
		

> I think you are looser than 3C...please somebody correct me if I am wrong because lately I have been getting confused



*Frisky* looks similar to my hair which I say is 3b/3c. Idk


----------



## *Frisky* (Sep 12, 2012)

DaiseeDay said:


> @*Frisky* looks similar to my hair which I say is 3b/3c. Idk


 
I was thinking more along the lines of 3b as well...def not 4A.


----------



## BrookeLynn (Sep 12, 2012)

Real talk, the most important thing i learned about my hair was that I'm low porosity. Curl size has been a non-factor.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Sep 12, 2012)

*Frisky* said:


> I think you are looser than 3C...please somebody correct me if I am wrong because lately I have been getting confused





DaiseeDay said:


> *Frisky* looks similar to my hair which I say is 3b/3c. Idk





*Frisky* said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of 3b as well...def not 4A.




Yeahh, my crown and nape are very loose, (3bish/3a?) which is why I always have a little tail of hair at the back of my head lmao... When I shingle and use a small tooth comb it exaggerates those sections I think. But when I rake/smooth w/out using sections (what I mostly do) I feel it makes my hair look a bit more uniform...Once my hair starts shrinking like in my 2nd pic, I think it looks like 3c/4a...

Man, IDK. I have a lot of different textures...but I do feel that I mostly have 3c and since my 4a is right in the front, it's what I see first.


----------



## DaiseeDay (Sep 13, 2012)

whiteoleander91 said:


> Yeahh, my crown and nape is very loose, (3bish/3a?) which is why I always have a little tail of hair at the back of my head lmao... When I shingle and use a small tooth comb it exaggerates those sections I think. But when I rake/smooth w/out using sections (what I mostly do) I feel it makes my hair look a bit more uniform...Once my hair starts shrinking like in my 2nd pic, I think it looks like 3c/4a...
> 
> Man, IDK. I have a lot of different textures...but I do feel that I mostly have 3c and since my 4a is right in the front, it's what I see first.



Haha I have that tail thing too, it's super annoying, but not really noticeable once my hair dries and shrinks.


----------



## NatrulyMe (Sep 17, 2017)

Bump

I need to find my hair twin. I think I am 3c/4a or 4a/3c (coarse & spongy)? IDK? Just recently guess my hair type a few months ago. My hair is in its awkward TWA stage starting from a BC). Today is wash day for me. I will post images later.


----------



## NatrulyMe (Sep 17, 2017)

What curl pattern is this? I assumed it is 3C with a mix of 4A because of the frizz... Where's my hair twin?

My snapshots of my hair is without products and 90% dry.
















Wash n go Snapshots with products (85% dry).


----------



## NatrulyMe (Sep 17, 2017)

Is it just me, but I think my wash & go (above post) looks a lot like a Jheri curl? LMFAO 

Today, would be my first time using As I AM Jelly. Is it possible that the As I Am jelly and or  the tea rinse changed my pattern? I am even more confuse about my hair pattern. My natural hair pattern consists of waves, curls, and frizz. smh
 Pics of my other 2 wash n gos and a high puff


----------



## metro_qt (Oct 15, 2017)

Yasssss!
I'm going to help revive this thread, since i haven't been on the hairboard part in about 7 years.

I've had natural hair for the most part of the last 15 years, and 3 weeks ago i cut my waistlength hair off.

It was too much hair to manage in its natural state....but that's because I didn't know what products to use, or methods....so i kept it wigged up.

Reading through this thread, i found my exact hair twin... (ediese, who i think doesn't post anymore)

I want to find more examples of my hair and methods 3c/4a as my hair grows from twa to longer in the next few years


----------



## metro_qt (Oct 15, 2017)

@NatrulyMe


NatrulyMe said:


> Bump
> 
> I need to find my hair twin. I think I am 3c/4a or 4a/3c (coarse & spongy)? IDK? Just recently guess my hair type a few months ago. My hair is in its awkward TWA stage starting from a BC). Today is wash day for me. I will post images later.


Please post pics,  mine is the same,

3c/4a and very spongy and frizzy....lots of hair, medium strands, medium density...

Silky 4a around the edges and nape, spongy thick 3c curls at the crown

I will post pics in a few....


----------



## grownwomanaz (Oct 15, 2017)

I think I'm in this category but I've kind of given up on figuring my hair type out lol.View media item 129469
View media item 122667


----------



## NatrulyMe (Oct 15, 2017)

metro_qt said:


> @NatrulyMe
> Please post pics,  mine is the same,
> 
> 3c/4a and very spongy and frizzy....lots of hair, medium strands, medium density...
> ...



@metro_qt
                      I was thinking that I was mixed with 3C & 4A, but when I start being consisted in following a deep condition (weekly) and protein treatment (start off doing it every two weeks--next month, I will do treatments once a month) my hair flourish.

@grownwomanaz
                                   Nice curls. Your hair and mine resembles (accept your hair is longer). It is definitely confusing trying to know what's your own specific hair pattern(s). Most of the time, I think I have two-three patterns in my head. I am not for sure, but I say I am 3C.


Here's one of my recently WNG's. I've been wearing my hair in braids lately. Thinking about doing another one soon... So far, this is one of my best WNGs (excuse the gray strings in my head).


----------



## metro_qt (Oct 17, 2017)

I finally got my pics to upload.
Here's what my curls look like.
Now I can really show the mix of 3c/4a.
The 3c is on top, and all around the edges is 4a, which look short and smushed, 
because for the last few days, when I sleep, that's the first part that gets mashed by the pillow.
(I also chopped my own hair for fun, and had chopped the sides shorter than the top, by accident)


----------



## Cheleigh (Dec 1, 2017)

I took this picture for another reason, but remembered the old "hair-typing" threads. I'm mostly type 4, but mixed with type 3.


----------



## NatrulyMe (Jul 18, 2018)

It's been a while since I last post on this thread/forum/website. Just taking a look back on this thread. Now, I'm not so sure what my hair pattern is any more...Very confusing. lol 

My hair does not curl up tightly and my hair is coarse. I  like using the KCKT products over Eco Styler because Eco makes my hair crunchy, stiff and  flat. KCKT gives my hair more volume and it feels so soft.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jul 18, 2018)

metro_qt said:


> I finally got my pics to upload.
> Here's what my curls look like.
> Now I can really show the mix of 3c/4a.
> The 3c is on top, and all around the edges is 4a, which look short and smushed,
> ...


Your hair reminds me of mine when I bc'd the first time.
 

Here it is now


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jul 18, 2018)

Oh wee...My hair has some 3c in the front, and it's not heat damage bc I avoid heat like the plague. It's just the curl pattern is so loose. Then the top layer is 4a. And the bottom layer doesn't have ringlets or the S curl pattern. It's more like a fluffy undefined cloud, so I normally do a 2 strand twist out only on the bottom to get it to blend with the rest. It's too much work. The longer it gets the more you can see the difference. Honestly I think any hair texture is good hair, but I just wish my hair was one texture. I got about 4 on my head. It needs to pick a lane.


----------



## sunflora (Jul 18, 2018)

. 
 

I might be. It's hard to tell. First pic is after co-wash with no product, second pic has leave in condish.


----------



## NatrulyMe (Jul 18, 2018)

My "Wash & Go" today. I really do not know my hair pattern(s). Maybe 3c/4A? BTW, my hair is still wet.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jul 18, 2018)

NatrulyMe said:


> My "Wash & Go" today. I really do not know my hair pattern(s). Maybe 3c/4A? BTW, my hair is still wet.


Yeah it looks like 3c/4a med density cottony or spongy (depending on it's other characteristics)


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jul 18, 2018)

sunflora said:


> . View attachment 433161
> View attachment 433165
> 
> I might be. It's hard to tell. First pic is after co-wash with no product, second pic has leave in condish.


You look like either 3b/c or 3c/4a hard to tell but beautiful hair none the less.


----------



## NatrulyMe (Jul 19, 2018)

BronxJazzy said:


> Yeah it looks like 3c/4a med density cottony or spongy (depending on it's other characteristics)



Thank you for responding. 

I wasn't for sure about my hair pattern(s). I was searching for other ladies hair that sort of resembles mine and never found one (well, I did here almost a year ago, but I think she rarely make a post).  You hit it on the nail.  My hair soaks up water fast and I have to fight against shrinkage and dryness, (by keep it moisturized) so it's spongy (kinky curly).


----------



## sunflora (Jul 19, 2018)

BronxJazzy said:


> You look like either 3b/c or 3c/4a hard to tell but beautiful hair none the less.



I'll try to take better pics next time I wash, it is super blurry. Thank you for the compliment


----------

